# Is this house too small please tell me???



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

This is my betas house i






am telling my dad to get a bigger tank but he's saying no


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes, it is only a 0.5 gallon tank, and your betta in in visible distress (just not doing great). Upgrade soon. Bettas require a minimum of 2.5 gallons, but 5 gallons is better, as the maintenance is less. Please do 50% water changes every day until you upgrade, of use a large storage bin.
Why exactly does your dad not want a bigger tank? (lots of us have been there)
Bettas require the following, no compromise:

Heater
Tank (2.5gal+)
Water conditioner
Filter (you can not have one, buts its not worth the pain)
Plants
Hiding spot


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Ok I will show my dad what you said d then it might convince him thanks


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

You'll need probably need more proof than a the word of teenager on a website saying "it too small", but I have 5 bettas, 2 females, 3 males, that makes 4 different tail types and 3 tanks. Which is probably more than whoever suggested that tank. 

I do this in my spare time.
I could be hanging out at the mall.
I could be doing something more useful than helping out _fish_ for heavens sake.

But I do this because I want to.
I'm not even being paid.
I am not getting anything at all out of this.

So ask yourself why it could even remotely be a deadly idea to listen to our advice, our only drive to do this is a passion for betta fish.
Thanks, that my semi-inspirational speech for the day.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

He ain't no too the bigger tank but I told him too get more decorations in the tank


----------



## jess32247 (Jul 24, 2015)

even if you can't upgrade, you should get a heater for his tank and more silk/real (not plastic) plants. it would drastically improve his well being and make him happier.  if you have any spare money left over from the holidays/birthdays/ect, you could use it for that!

you'll also want to take out 25%-50% of the water everyday (or every few days at least), which will help keep all the parameters under control and keep him happier. 

like Aquastar said many of us start out this way, but even if we can't upgrade like we want too there are a few things that aren't too costly that we can do to help make there lives better. it's a start, at least.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

You will also need Prime (water conditioner by Seachem) to get rid of the ammonia which will build up quickly in such a small bowl. You'll need it even if you get a bigger tank. This is the most important investment you can make right now. Please get some as soon as you can.

Welcome to the forum.

(Thanks, Aquastar. Saved me the trouble.)


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

What kind of betta is it? Is it female? Even if you could get a 1gal bowl that would be okay.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I am really sorry guys for wasting your time but we saying no to everything I say and when I got the fish the people at Petland said its a cold water fish


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

That's too bad, because the pet store employees are wrong. Although bettas are hardy fish and can survive poor conditions, they are so much healthier in larger, heated tanks. It's tought to convince patents when the pet store people are perpetuating the myths about bettas.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

You've probably been to an indoor mall? Correct? You know those ladies who usher you to their booth and try and make you buy their lotion? Or claim it's a great present for your mom/wife?
Thats pet-store people. All they want is money. It doesn't matter to them if the lotion will give you a rash or the bowl will kill your fish: they got $15. This is not always the case, but more often than not, they don't hire the experienced.
At the least do some research. Would you trust a single person more than 8 websites?

And why would you believe that bettas are coldwater? 
Coldwater is 20C- Tropical is 21C+
They live in Thailand. Have you been to Thailand? Its awfully warm there, not coldwater. In fact, its 27C right now. That is logic at its finest right there.

I'm finding some links:
http://stopbettaabuse.tumblr.com/
http://bettacare101.com/mythvsreality/
http://www.myaquariumclub.com/bettas-in-bowls-or-small-tanks-2055.html
http://bettafishawarenessday.blogspot.ca/2012/10/the-betta-fish-tank-debate.html
http://www.peta.org/issues/companion-animal-issues/cruel-practices/betta-fish/
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-properly-house-betta-fish-home/
http://badatnamingbettas.tumblr.com/post/83076202054/bowl-vs-tank


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

My parents made me s deal they will get me s 5 gal when I start sleeping in my own bed(yes I sleep with my parents) and I have too do it for. 10 day, thanks guys for all your support!😄


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Meet in ten days stay In for new news each day then when it's been ten day I will show you guy my bettas home!!!&#55357;&#56351;&#55357;&#56351;&#55357;&#56351;&#55357;&#56351;&#55357;&#56351;


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I really don't know how my bettas doing because I am on a vacation and its with my moms friend and we trust her a lot


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

And we are coming back in 3 days and before we dropped him or she off we cleaned his tank


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

How do you not know gender? Shouldn't it say on the cup or label when you bought it? I assume it's a girl, but I'm not 100% sure, try and get a picture of the fish flaring when you get home. Also why a 5gal is great: you can safely go on vacation without harming the fish!


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

And just sayin that I did not make the deal with my dad I made it with my mom my dad does not know soooooo ya but I will still get the tank but the other thing we won't give it warm water because my dad I sayin no it's cold water&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

The fish has a fin is the back n the top on the bottom and 2 little fibs come out of its like neck


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

And one more thing how can I help its clamped fins?


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Upgrading. 
And telling us it has fins does not help, all bettas have those fins.
The ones on the neck are called ventrals, the ones on his belly are anals, the one on his back is a dorsal and the tail fin is called a caudal fin, or tail fin if you want.

To solve clamped fins you need to give it clean and warm water, ask your dad about how bettas could possible be coldwater if they come from thailand which is warm. 

How long are the fins? Could you draw a picture or something? All fish have fins, it doesn't help with gender.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

When I got the guy his or hers fins where really wide sooooo I this it a male


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Wide is fine and has nothing to do with gender, what about length? Wide actually means healthy. If you check out my albums you can see some females and males.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Ok


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Here are some pictures of males and females. 

Angel (SIP) Delta Tail male:








This boy was a long finned fish. 

Kevin Halfmoon Plakat Giant Male:








This fish is a male, though he's a plakat which means he has short fins









This will point out what you're looking for to determine if your fish is female









This is a female betta, notice the shorter fins, you can't see it well in this fish but there is a yellowish triangle behind her belly which are her ovaries and her ventral (the fins on her neck) are thin and small. 









A male and female Halfmoon side by side. (obviously photoshopped) You can see the differences in finnage and ovaries in this one.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Post a clearer pic of your fish from a side view. We'll be able to tell you if the fish is male or female from the size of the fins.

Your fish's fins are clamped because it's uncomfortable in the conditions it's being kept in. It doesn't feel well. The only way to help it is to get it a bigger tank, preferably with a heater.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Bettas are geographically incapable of being coldwater fish. They originate in Thailand, a country where even the winters have temperatures in the 80s and 90s. If your dad is aware of this there is no argument for bettas being coldwater.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Ok�� I am getting a bigger tank with a deal and I am not going to Petland this time I am going to go to PetSmart I will tell them everything I don't know then I'll proof him wrong 
I will just hide my phone in my pocket and put it on record then I will show him who boss. ��


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Cheap after those photos i am sir that it is a male


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

PetSmart may be just as bad, so don't show it to him until you verify the facts. Ask them some easy questions such as how big should a betta be in, where they come from (thailand) that sort of stuff.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Way sure that called testing them out soo they know


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

And what if I change its fodd to pellets I feed him flakes flakes are really confusing because with pellet you only need like two pellets a day with flakes its harder for me at least .


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Pellets are better, they prevent constipation, I'd be feeding 4 pellets a day, but 2 will do until you upgrade. And in nature, bettas eat bugs, which are shaped more like pellets than flakes.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Ya so when I am going to PetSmart (I planed this) I will tell then where the betta fish food pellets are then I will get the tank the the decoration then the gravel. Quick question should I get different color gravel or just one color gravel?


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Another thing when I turn on the light in my kitchen he goes crazy hitting the gravel decor and anything in its way my mom said it's like a spas attack that it has soo ya


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

What colour do you want? 
Natural coloured gravel tends to looks the best, and don't mix gravel colours, that all that really needs to be said on gravel, you may even want sand.

The lighting would be him spazzing out because suddenly something changed, bettas are pretty sensitive sometimes. You can edit posts if you want. Spazzing out is generally not good, so I hope you can get the tank soon!


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

So what color is the best


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Oh and I forgot too say. I shorted the deal it's now 5 days not 10


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Well, for his colours, black sand would looks amazing, or black gravel. Its really a personalizing thing. You're getting a 5gal?
So, just an idea, but get a bunch of tall plants and a hiding spot, then you could arrange it like the picture, its awful quality, sorry.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I think so I might get bigger like 10 gal


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

And I can't get sand I am in a land locked city but I got lakes around


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

And I did my stuff in my computer and it. A boy


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

You can buy sand at the store. I wouldn't use sand from the wild, it could be dangerous. 10gal would be great, get lots of plants!

If you looks in the bottom right corner, you can edit a post so you aren't making thousands of posts when you forget something.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Ya your right


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Aqua


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

How can I get live decorations?


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

WarriorSingh said:


> How can I get live decorations?


They can be bought at the pet store, or online. If you're allowed to use eBay, go to http://www.ebay.com and type in "live aquarium plants". Don't get just any plants, though. Make sure you read up on what the plants need to be healthy. If your tank doesn't have a plant light on it, make sure to get plants that have low light requirements, or they'll die.

Do you think you could have your parents read this whole thread, too, so they can help you get what you need?


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

If you have a petco near you they are having a dollar per gallon sale until Jan 23rd. You can get a 10g for $10.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I don't live in America I live in Canada I only got PetSmart and Petland


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Online or at a store, petsmart has theirs in a large tub thing. Think about what you want the tank to looks like, then decide. Here's some of the easier ones:

Cabomba- great for background, pretty.
Java fern: mid ground or contouring decorations.
Anubias- leave floating for maximum health
Hornwort: leave floating for maximum health (tank, plant and Betta)


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

So i was look I got on the PetSmart website and the goldfish are 10 to 30 cents that's damn cheap


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

So should I got a goldfish s put it in the smaller tank that I have after I got the big tank


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

WarriorSingh said:


> So should I got a goldfish s put it in the smaller tank that I have after I got the big tank


Nope. Goldfish require, at minimum, 5 gallons. Goldfish produce a lot of waste (which means the waste will quickly overwhelm such a small tank and make the fish sick), and the small goldfish you see at the store are actually babies. They need a lot of space to grow. Putting a goldfish in a tiny bowl or tank is like putting a great dane puppy in a bird cage. The goldfish won't live very long in those conditions.

Take a look at this picture:










Those two fish are the same species. That's what the tiny goldfish at the pet store is going to grow into. That's why they can't be placed into small tanks.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

*bashes head on Ipad*

Goldfish are even worse than bettas when it comes to bowls. If you want other fish, I'd go with these:

6X glow lights
4X corydoras

Goldfish can't breath from the surface and make even more waste than bettas, minimum 20 gallons for a single fancy goldfish. Do tons of research before buying any fish.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Should I got that gravel where there is some cooled rock and mostly all of them black? I personally think I should


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

You guy are right I won't get it that's why probably why it's so cheap


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

The Fluval Eco Complete? For plants?


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

DZIM said:


> Nope. Goldfish require, at minimum, 5 gallons. Goldfish produce a lot of waste (which means the waste will quickly overwhelm such a small tank and make the fish sick), and the small goldfish you see at the store are actually babies. They need a lot of space to grow. Putting a goldfish in a tiny bowl or tank is like putting a great dane puppy in a bird cage. The goldfish won't live very long in those conditions.
> 
> Take a look at this picture:
> 
> ...


I hope '5 gallons' was a typo? The goldfish in your photo would obviously not fit in a 5 gallon. 20 gallons minimum


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Ya that beast can't live in a five gallon


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

WarriorSingh said:


> You guy are right I won't get it that's why probably why it's so cheap


They're cheap because they are feeder goldfish, meant to be fed to larger predator fish like Oscars.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

SplashyBetta said:


> I hope '5 gallons' was a typo? The goldfish in your photo would obviously not fit in a 5 gallon. 20 gallons minimum


I meant 5 gallons for the one in the bag. Obviously you'd need to go bigger once it starts outgrowing the tank.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

DZIM said:


> I meant 5 gallons for the one in the bag. Obviously you'd need to go bigger once it starts outgrowing the tank.


I always recommend a 20 gallon to start. The reasons for this being 1. Even a very small 1-2 inch goldfish produces much more ammonia than other species of its size. That ammonia will build up fast in a small tank, requiring VERY frequent water changes. 2. People often wait too long to upgrade. How do you really know exactly when anyway? People will keep putting it off a little longer and the fish will keep growing, producing more and more waste and before you know it the fish is sick or dying. 3. Let's say you buy a one inch goldfish in January and put it in a 5 gallon tank. Everything is fine and dandy, the fish is thriving, you think "When it grows I'll buy a 20 gallon tank." Come March the goldfish has almost tripled in size and outgrown the little 5gal. He needs an upgrade. But your plan to buy a 20 gallon is out the window due to a new baby or maybe you lost your job or your friend lost their house and needs to stay with you for a while so you no longer have the space for a larger tank. Maybe money just got a little tighter and you don't have any cash to spare for a whole new set-up. What I'm getting at is that you shouldn't rely entirely on the future to provide for your pet. Things change, unexpected circumstances, unpredictable situations occur. Give your fish what it needs from the very beginning and you're much less likely to run into a problem.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

You got a lot of bettas


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes she/we do. Bettas are comparable to drugs: addictive, once you have one you need more.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

You guys won't here me talking for about 12 hours because I can flying back home so ya bye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

And just saying its 2:00AM in the morning so thats like 6:00PM IN CANADA


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I am back home and my betta is being more active we was not like that when I got him


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm in Canada too. I wish there was a petco up here...
Did you get the larger tank yet?


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Are you in the prairie provinces? I have three bettas, one in a 10g by herself and two in another 10g divided. I used to have guppies and bettas together in a 10g together, if that helps. It really depends on the personality of your fish.
I would recommend heavily planting the tank so that he doesn't have any more "spazz attacks"


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I sum getting a larger tank in about 3 days ya


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

And I am n Alberta


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Alberta is nice. I just want to be able to buy Kings and Plakats in store, 5gal tanks under $30 and cheap live plants, only reason for petco.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

i like Alberta because i am in the mountain region and you get a very nice view


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm in Alberta, have no mountain view, and our hockey team sucks. Go figure. 
It would be nice to get kings, Giants, and plakats at a normal store, wouldn't it? Our best bet are plakats mislabeled females and Big Al's. The petsmart near by started carrying EE's, only, they're labeled premium halfmoon males. Oh, and they cost around $30. Sigh.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

ya i would


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

my hockey team is Calgary Flames


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nuu, not calgary!
Xd


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

why not Calgary


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

I was just kidding. Edmonton and Calgary are just way too competitive


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

we beat them last game i think Calgary in going againts the Ducks today


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Oilers are 27th again. Sigh.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

i am telling my dad too put the Calgary match on right now


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

clagary is one nile down


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

two more days until i get my tank i might and a new betta a male one i will get a divider too


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I'd wait until you can fully take care of you current one before you get more. Does he have a name?


----------



## Kay333 (Dec 23, 2014)

WarriorSingh said:


> How can I get live decorations?



Since you live in Canada you can buy plants from The Plant Guy. He runs an online only store and ships plants nation wide. They're way cheaper than the pet store and better quality. 

http://www.theplantguy.org/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I would not divide the tank. You should give your one betta the best home you can in that tank. Maybe later you can get a second betta.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Ok ya I will wait like you guys say


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Also because you want to pick a betta that 'connects': you'll know this is the one. More often than not if you only pick based on colouring it he/she won't be the same as others. You wouldn't want to only a cute dog/cat, you get the one that you find perfect.
So if you buy every pretty betta, when you find the one you know you want, you won't have room for it.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

What you mean have no room for it?


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Lack of tanks. If you have 1 tank and 2 bettas, you cant keep them together.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

why cant you


----------



## Kay333 (Dec 23, 2014)

Betta's are solitary fish. They like being alone. They're also aggressive, especially towards their own species. Two males together guarantees a fight until one or both die. Males and females only come together to mate and only seriously experienced betta keepers should attempt that. There are already enough Bettas in need of good homes that breeding just to "see what the babies will look like" is just a bad idea. Even females can't be housed together without issue unless the conditions are just right, and that too should only be attempted by a very experienced fish keeper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Oh I get it now


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

and change of plan i am not getting my tank in two days because its new years so i am getting it on saturday


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Pretty much what Kay said. They have been bred to fight for a few hundred years so you can't keep males together. Females are a maybe if you know what you are doing. The things you learn.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

ya i will wait like a year or so
then i will get a new type of fish


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Are you getting a heater and a filter for the new tank, too? Do you have any water conditioner? If not, you should pick that up while you're getting the new tank.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

ya i was going to get that stuff but do you really need a filter


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

WarriorSingh said:


> ya i was going to get that stuff but do you really need a filter


Getting a filter is strongly recommended. Having the filter means less work for you. Without a filter, you'll need to change the fish's water every 2 days, or poisonous ammonia will build up and kill him. With a filter, you'll only need to change half of the water every 5 days. Another good thing about filters is that the bubbles and current from the moving water helps to oxygenate the water. Still water becomes stagnant and loses oxygen, which makes it harder for the fish to breathe. Water can be re-oxygenated by "breaking" it (like shaking it up, or moving it around a lot--which is what the filter will do), which is very good for the fish's respiratory system.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

ok cool i will get a filter


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

You can't get anything but bettas without a filter. Your tank will smell pretty bad without one. 
I would get the Grreat Choice 10gal Kit as it's cheap and the Tetra Submersible heater from Walmart because it's cheap and effective. I understand you probably can't get an expensive tank so that's what I'd recommend, but if you can: the Marineland LED Biowheel 10gal Kit is really good.


----------



## Kay333 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes! You should really read up on how to cycle your tank. There was a really good article on here about how to cycle (explained in one sentence!) but I can't seem to find it. Maybe someone else can help with that.

Cycling your tank allows good bacteria to build up in your tank. How I explained it to the kids I teach is that rotting fish poop and plants make ammonia. Too much ammonia and fish die. Good bacteria can eat the ammonia and they in turn produce nitrite (the ite ending is important!). Too much nitrite and fish die. Another type of good bacteria eats the nitrite and makes nitrate. (The ate ending is important!) Nitrate is more easily tolerated by fish. However too much nitrate and fish die. (Cue children saying "fish die a lot!) Your filter and weekly 10-25% water changes keep the nitrates at a safe level for your fish. 

tl;dr 
Cycled tank:
fish poop = ammonia 
good bacteria + ammonia = nitrite
good bacteria + nitrite = nitrate
Filter + water changes + cycled tank = healthy fish
Too much ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate = dead fish

If someone else has a better explanation or if my explanation is off please jump in! 



**I have the 20 gallon kit from Top Fin (sold at PetSmart) and so far I've only upgraded the thermometer (I prefer digital). They make a 10 gallon kit too. I've also added another filter and a vacation feeder since I leave my tank alone for extended periods of time (it's in a classroom).**

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

Top of the line, research paper worthy material right there!:-D


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

So does the kit include everything you need


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

And I am getting my tank in two days I am suppose to get it tomorrow but it is New Years so I am getting it on Saturday


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

This is how he is doing


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I can't see the picture. Yes, the Marine Land LED Biowheel 10gal Kit has everything you need except a thermometer, so I'll just make a list of both kits and what you need. I also found this picture on the web: it's what made me understand the cycle.

MarineLand Biowheel 
~$80 for Filter, Heater, Light, Tank, Lid
Will also need a thermometer ~$2 and Prime water conditioner and plants ~$15-30
Total- ~$90 for a very high quality tank, I have this tank and it is the easiest thing ever just buy it and go, nice lid, easy filter, great light make colours stant out 


Grreat Choice 10gal Kit
~$50 for Filter, Lid
Will also need a thermometer ~$2 and a Heater [email protected] and Prime water conditioner and plants ~$15-30 and a light bulb ~$4
Total- ~$70 for an okay quality tank my friend had this and it is okay but takes some time to setup, also works best with a biotope tank as the light is yellowish.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

This is who he is really doing the photo did not upload


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Have you done a water change today?
Because I think he has finrot. 
Do his fins look tattered and have black edges?
You may want to find Aquarium Salt or salt without iodine and put half a (dissolved) teaspoon in there to stop the rot. Do at least 2 50% water changes a day to slow it down if you can. But you cant really cure it until you have clean warm water. Otherwise he's okay for now.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I will tell my dad right now too clean the tank and can I get the salt at PetSmart


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Did you get a heater? The thing that can keep him alive right now is to do lots of water changes with warm water. What temperature is your house at?


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

It's 23 degrees


----------



## iZiggyStardust (Aug 1, 2015)

A heater is a very important investment then.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Si am getting all the stuff that i know I need at PetSmart


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

It's got to be Celcius. A) Canada B) 23F is awfully cold for a normal person.

what are you getting at petsmart?


----------



## iZiggyStardust (Aug 1, 2015)

I figured it was Celsius. That fish would be long gone if it was fahrenheit. 

Yes, so I'd say the important investments right now are a heater, this new tank & a filter, & possibly a quality water conditioner, and aquarium salt. Did you say what kind of food you were using?


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I think it was Aqueon, that's what most Canadians who buy at Petsmart use first time.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I am telling my dad too clean the tank because he has fin rot but he said do you just think it needs a cleaning he has to get used too the water first, I really don't want too start a fight with him


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I will post a. Picture of the food here


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Get used to the dirty water? 
If you have a small cup (I use ziplock containers) put him in that with a bit of water, like an inch. Empty the tanks water, refill, add water conditioner and put the fish in, after waiting for the temperature to be about the same. 
The joy of a lager tank is its way easier to change water.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

i cant really do that i am a 11 year old kid i cant do water changes myself


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

and ya used too the dirty water he thinks he knows everything


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

I was doing everything and paying for all the supplies when I was eleven, and got my first ten gallon. Flakes are pretty bad. I'd rather even get aqueon pellets. They're really cheap. Do you use water conditioner? API Stresscoat is the way to go.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

i am getting a heater, filter, food, tank, and all that stuff and i do use a conditioner heres a picture of it


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry, I don't think the picture showed up. Can you try again?


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Ai posted it


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

That brand won't be great for a larger tank. You'd use the entire bottle in about three weeks due to the high dosage per gallon


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

ok ya i will get a a bigger one thanks for mentioning it


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

This is how he looks when his fans are spread out with the clamped fins this is really rare for me


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a 10 year old friend who is caring for her Betta in a 10gal and doing all the water changes, feeding and maintenance. Water changes are so easy in big tanks. Hold hose in bucket, remove hose, dump water from bucket to drain, refill, add conditioner, add to tank. 
I'd suggest kindly telling your dad that it is your fish and you would like to take care of him yourself, and though he may think he knows everything, that you have done more research and found much information given to him and you false.
Fish getting used to dirty water is like humans getting used to not showering. No no, you can't take a shower, you need to get used to greasy hair first. No.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

my dad is a very strict person and he never listens too me he only trusts my older brother and i can tell my brother too tell him because he does not care for me, my brother is sooooooooooooooo mean he said fish have no feelings


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

so my dad wont trust me with cleaning the tank


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

How about you let your dad supervise you while cleaning the tank and you can show him how it's done?


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

and he keeeps on sayin a water change every week but when the weeks gone he says no the last time i cleaned the tank was like 6 days ago. and every night i prey to god that i wont see my fish lieing upside down


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

nope no trust in me he said when you are 12 you can do it and my b day is in 9 days but when its my birthday he will say no


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

but my mom trusts me she is wayyyyy more nice but she dont know about fish alot


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Sounds like my family, I'm just the oldest. My dad says he had a guppy breeder friend who only changed the water once or twice a year 25% and I don't need conditioner. I don't actually need conditioner where I live, but just in case.
Try making him promise that you can clean it once you are twelve.if he says sure try getting him to sign his name under a peice of paper so that you can show him the paper when you are twelve. Or that your only wish for you BDay is that you get full responsibility for the fish. Is he a big animal lover or something? PETA has a mass argument on bettas, I don't believe half of it, but PETA is worshiped by some people. Send him a bunch of links with proper Betta care, such as this website, bettacare101 bettatalk and more?


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

ok i will try too tell him too sigh a paper i will tell you if he said yes or no


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

PETA believes all animals in captivity would be better off dead. My parents were actually kind of the opposite. They don't care at all about fish, but make me do everything myself. If I asked them to help, they would tell me that I'm irresponsible.


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

My parents scoffed at signing a paper. Your dad may forget it later on, or you might lose the paper. The best bet is to have an audio recording or video of your dad saying it.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

wow dude that worse than my parents i think


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

wait 1 min


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

can you please list all the things i need please?


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

No, not really. They let me take care of my fish. Which allows a bit of freedom. They scoffed because papers are so easy to lose, not out of disapproval. You can't lose an audio recording.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

yayayayayaayayayaya my dad sighed the paper now i am going to tape it on my bedroom door (dont worry about my door if i damage it)


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Heater, thermometer, live/silk plants, filter, the 10g tank, water conditioner, better food(pellets) and a water test kit


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

true true


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

you sure thats all i need?


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

A thin mesh net, aquarium salt, an decorations also


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

oh ya


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

can you use epson salt for the aqurium salt


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

WarriorSingh said:


> can you use epson salt for the aqurium salt


They have separate uses. Epsom salt is for internal issues such as bloat and aquarium salt is for external issues such as parasites.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

oh ok


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I use Epsom salt like AQ sometimes, but not the other way round. ES is internal AQ is external. Looking forward to see tha tank.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

yep i am really exited and just sayin i am going with my mum not dad you know how my dad acts like


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Wise choice XD


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

yep a really wise choice


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow, you're almost 12 and your dad won't let you change the water? Your dad's really controlling. You're more than ready to handle the responsibility. I've owned bettas since I was 7 years old. At 7 years old, I was cleaning their enclosures and taking care of them myself.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Your parents must trust you a lot


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

What exactly is your dad's concern with you changing water? Is it that you'll hurt the fish or spill water? Or break something?


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Both..................................


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

one more day until i get the tank! so exicted


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

i am getting my tank today yayaayayayayaayyaayayayayayayaya


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

WarriorSingh said:


> i am getting my tank today yayaayayayayaayyaayayayayayayaya


Awesome. Post pics once it's set up.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

sure thing


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Change of plan I did not get the tank and stuff....jokes!! I got a. 2.5 gallon instead of the 10 gallon that still a good size right? This is what I got.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

So, you got the tank, decor, AQ, water conditioner and gravel? Sounds good.

2.5 is fine. Don't add the gravel yet, add the plant and decoration for now with water conditioner and 2tsp of AQ and acclimate him. Add the gravel later. He needs to be quarantined if possible, so I'd go bare bottom until he's cured. So a list of 2 buys:

Heater
Thermometer
Turkey baster


----------



## Kay333 (Dec 23, 2014)

Looks good! A 2.5 gallon is okay for a Betta, that's what mine is in currently. You'll probably want to upgrade to a 5g eventually... I'm currently setting mine up!

I see gravel and plants and hiding places which is good. Did you do the pantyhose test? Rub pantyhose (preferably some you don't want to wear after) on the ornaments and plants. If they snag the pantyhose they'll snag your fish's fins too.

I also see the water conditioner and aquarium salt and fish food. Are those flakes? 

I don't see a filter? Or a heater? Or a lid? Did you buy those as well and I just can't see them in the picture?

EDIT - I second the turkey baster! Easy gravel cleaning for a couple bucks from the dollar store. Don't use one that's been used in the kitchen and don't clean with dish soap. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

A 2.5 is fine. My betta's in a 3 gallon (so only slightly larger than what you have) and he's doing great, is very happy and active. Did you get the filter and heater?


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

There's a lid included with the 2.5gal. 
But Walmart has heaters for $10, get one, well worth your money. A heater will help cure the finrot faster, and encourage growth. Best part of a heater: the cable with keep the tank lid open enough to give him air access. Until then, open the lid twice a day to give him the ability to get fresh air.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Aquastar said:


> There's a lid included with the 2.5gal.
> But Walmart has heaters for $10, get one, well worth your money. A heater will help cure the finrot faster, and encourage growth. Best part of a heater: the cable with keep the tank lid open enough to give him air access. Until then, open the lid twice a day to give him the ability to get fresh air.


Also, make sure the heater you get is adjustable. Don't get one of those "puts off a specific amount of heat only" heaters, as they don't provide reliable temps. I highly recommend the Marina 25 watt heater. It's adjustable to any temperature, and has a thermostat that shuts off or turns on depending on the water temperature--so it's very safe for the fish. (Don't get anything higher than a 25 watt for a 2.5 gallon tank--too much wattage will overheat the tank. 25 watts is suitable for 2.5 gallons and up to 5 gallons). And don't forget to buy a tank thermometer. They're really cheap at Walmart, like $2.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I got a lid a slide lid, it slides to open the foods pellets I got the filter and heater (when I post the photo when it's done you won't see the heater and filter because it's small) I got a bubbler


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I would have got a 5 gallon if my dad did not come


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Excellent, man. Your fish is going to be really happy. Once you get the heater in there, you're going to find that he'll become a lot more active, aware, and responsive. Bettas are fairly intelligent fish, and when they're in good health, they can be very interactive. Mine runs up to the tank to greet me, begs for food, etc. You're going to see a big turnaround in his behavior, and then you'll know it was worth it.

Oh, by the way, something important: make sure the heater is turned off and unplugged for at least 10-15 minutes before doing a water change. You have to let the heater cool down completely before you expose it to air. Taking the heater out of the water while it's still turned on can make the glass on it break. (Rapid temperature changes can break any glass, even dishes. Never put a hot glass plate in cold water!!). Never turn the heater on before it's submerged, either, as that too can make the glass break.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Also, to calibrate the heater and ensure it reaches the correct temperature, let the heater sit inside the tank for a little while before you turn it on. That allows the heater to 'get used to' the base temperature of the water. That will "set" the heater's thermostat, so that it will turn on and off at the correct temperatures.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Right he is looking very bored and grumpy


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

WarriorSingh said:


> Right he is looking very bored and grumpy


Give him a few days. My fish was really freaked out the first time I put him in his tank. Also, your fish likely still feels ill from living in his previous conditions, and needs time to recuperate.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

ya
your right


----------



## imFred (Dec 29, 2015)

That is what I started out with. I then upgraded to a 1.5 Gal and then to a 2.5. I am soon moving him to a 5 gallon so I can add plants and a better heater.
GO FOR IT..a 2.5 Gal is $15 at Petsmart..my fiance said the same thing to me too.lol I did not listen and Fred is happy.


----------



## Kay333 (Dec 23, 2014)

WarriorSingh said:


> Right he is looking very bored and grumpy



Isn't that his old tank? I'd be grumpy too if I could only stare at my new house  My Betta is grumpy too since he's living on another counter while I set up his 5 gallon. 

He should perk up when he gets into his new tank and gets settled!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

I agree this is too small. Myself I started with 2.5 gallon and even decided that is too small. I would say 5 gallon is the minimum but if you can 10 gallon is best.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

True, once he gets older the tank may seem a bit small, but it's the bare minimum, so he can live out his life in that just fine.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

right now he is sooooo active he really like the decor and stuff, and aqua i got a black gravel with little bit a green with it!


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

WarriorSingh said:


> right now he is sooooo active he really like the decor and stuff, and aqua i got a black gravel with little bit a green with it!


Isn't it great to see how much happier he is? You should post some pics.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

ya sure right now he is resting so he aint really moveing alot

and i looks so nice too see your fish move because when you just sit there and watch him do nothing its boring for me and for the fish but now he does front flips he seems so happy (Birth day in 5 days)


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

This is a picture


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

You can see the heater and filter because it's hiding in a place


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

The black gravel was a good choice. Looks really nice.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks great! If you bought a net, I use it to dislodge the bubbles and make the tank look nicer. In a while you could move the decor around a bit to give him something 'new'. He looks great!


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I got a net and ya the air bubbles really makes it look bad


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah, it looks okay on some tanks, but not normally. You can cut out some black paper (construction or poster) and tape it to the back to make colours stand out.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I don't really have any black paper so I can't do it


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

You can buy a bunch of poster board for $1.50 at a dollar store, or use blank paper, I find that wires make the tank look worse unless really heavily planted.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Should I get a bigger tank soon (5 gallon) then I will get a divider to divid it to 2.5 each


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I think I got a bit too much gravel because 4 cm in the bottom are all gravel


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

Ya try making the bottom 2-3 cm of gravel if it's looking a little too thick for preference.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Its fine if you want live plants! Remove some of it and keep it in a container. You may want to create a fish bin with nets, meds and other stuff.

I'd get a 5gal, but I would divide it. I have mine divided until I can make a very low tech 10gal, but-

You have to customize your divider, possible jumping, too much flaring, possible fin biting...

It's not worth it, I'd try for a 10gal if you wish to divide the tank. Also wait until you can fully care for your current boy. If you can't even change his water, adding another to care for is not wise. But a 5gal would be great, use the 2.5 for storage of other supplies, then use it as a 'sick tank' when necessary.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

If you make a divided tank at some point, you need to make sure the fish can't see each other. Bettas are highly aggressive, and also solitary. When they see each other, it makes them angry, and that can lead to stress and health problems.

It's also better to divide a 10g than a 5g.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I gave that other tank too my friend because he's getting a fish (he's got a dog and cat)


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Also, can you post a birds eye view of the tank? I've been thinking about getting it for a while, but I like to know more. 
Here's some simple planted tank ideas you could attempt. Tanks are really the art of creativity. The pictures are 2.5gals, but you could do something similar without extra light.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

I was going to get a flat divider with no holes in it then I just fill the sides in


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Wow really nice tanks


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

Just saying my bettas name is beta because in my language beta means son and he's a boy


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

You could get 2 thick Java fern clumps and spread it out like in left corner of picture 1, just all over the tank and put the castle off centred from the middle. If you do get java fern, trim it the leaves with scissors and then let the clippings sit in the tank, you 'll get babies! I've got like 15 babies (3cm) because of that.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

What you mean make baby's????


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

WarriorSingh said:


> What you mean make baby's????


He's saying cuttings from the aquatic plants will turn into new plants.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

oh okay thats cool


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

6th time: female.


Yeah, Java Fern dont reproduce through seeds, when you cut its leaf ends off, over time little java ferns will grow from the ends. Like in the picture.


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

oh i see


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

my fish is sooo active hes swimming around soooo much its awesome!


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

WarriorSingh said:


> my fish is sooo active hes swimming around soooo much its awesome!


How's his tail? From the old photos, it looked a little chewed up. Has it started to fill in again?


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Pictures!

That is probably only part of his capable enthusiasm. Do you understand why we have more than one Betta now? And what is his name?


----------



## WarriorSingh (Dec 23, 2015)

his name its beta because beta in my language means son


----------

